# Anybody Watch MNF?



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Nick Folk is my Hero. I can't believe Dallas pulled it off. I almost died over and over again during that game. Best Monday night football game in a while, despite Romo trying to break turnover records. 

Both TO and Romo blew that game over and over again. I can't believe we had to watch Nick Folk kick two beautiful 53 yard field goals before it was over, great determination.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Loved it! It was ugly for TO and Romo! But a win is a win! 5-0 baby!

And the Mavs 1st preseason game it tomorrow night!!!!!!!! My favorite time of the year!

Brian


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

The Dallas Cowboys have no friends in Southern Cali. This is part of the Nation...Raider Nation. So take your wife beater shirts, extra tight fitting jeans (no need to ask for religion), gaudy belt buckles, and keep moving. Only SILVER & BLACK here!

And William, you should be ashamed.

DJ


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Raiders. HA I would support the chargers long before I supported the raiders. Atleast Oaklands doing better this year. Not great, but better.

My family has some mixed up sports teams. I like the cowboys, have since I was very young, and my brother likes Green bay, its been tough being fans of either team in the past. I just hope Romo can shape up... He is starting to act too much like a young Bret Favre, the way he keeps giving away the ball...


----------

